# Pse 09 gx 6" not up to speed???



## xforcebaby (Apr 17, 2011)

See if you can solve this, it has me wondering??

I just sold my 2009 DS GX Xforce, here are the specs:

342fps IBO
32.5 ATA
7" Brace Height
70#
30" draw module
draw stop set on No 10
395 grain arrow
wound flat but allowing 5mm distance in between the limb pocket and the riser.

I sold it tuned to perfection. ATA perfect, Brace perfect, poundage 70# perfect (using an eastons hand/draw scale), the cam timing marks are nice and even. America's best bow strings (the original i bought it with). I tuned the bow, these specs are right on and i double with equipment to check the measurments (ie: x 2 hand scales, x 3 chrono's, x 2 grain weight scales).

This bow chrono's in at 319fps with that setup.

Now, the new bow that i have is the 2009 GX Xforce, here are the specs:

352fps IBO
32.5 ATA
6" Brace Height
68.5#
30" draw module
draw stop set on No 10
395 grain arrow
Wound flat but allowing 4mm on the rubber stops between limb pocket and riser (this is as flat as the manufacturer allows).

ATA is perfect (32.5"), Brace height is perfect (6"), poundage 68.5# not so perfect, the cam timing marks are nice and even. America's best bow strings, the original ones from the factory. I tuned the bow. 

This bow chrono's in at 302fps??????????????????????????????????

Here's the dilemma unless youve noticed by the stats. The problem is with the 09 GX Xforce. It is the exact same bow, the cables and strings are set on the exact same markings on the exact same cams, the only difference between these two bows is that the Dream Season has a 7" brace height and the GX Xforce has a 6" brace height, everything else is the same.

When i tuned this bow i was having to put too many cable twists in the buss cable to get it even on the cam timing and to get it up to poundage. Its now wound flatter than the DS by 1mm and it still only pulls 68.5#?????? ok, so it might be that the limbs are underpoundage, but what about the loss of over 17fps and this is even with a 1" less brace height.

In my mind the GX xforce rated to 352 IBO with a 6" brace should be at least getting 325fps compared to the DS (342 IBO) with a 7" brace height which is getting 319fps.

This is a mystery to me, the only thing i can think of is that the limbs are under poundage, but the lack of 1.5# and missing some 20fps??? no way!!

I enjoy this challenge and im very interested to figure this out, if anyone can give me a heads up on what im doing wrong or what im missing, please let me know, cheers Doz


----------



## jones2899 (Dec 17, 2008)

The 6'' gx should be around 320. I know with the dream season with the draw stop set on 10 that is set for 31'' draw length. The dream season is 27-31''. The gx 6 is 26-30''. Even if the dream season was 31'' they should be shooting the same thru chrono now. My dreamseason gx @ 30'' 70# was 310 with 398 grain arrow. If you look on pse website on tune charts the ibo on dreamseason is 334-342 and the gx 6 is 344-352. The gx 6 is definately slower for some reason. Im guessing cams are out of time at full draw.


----------



## jones2899 (Dec 17, 2008)

Also do you have the same weight on string. Kisser, peep, etc


----------



## xforcebaby (Apr 17, 2011)

jones2899 said:


> The 6'' gx should be around 320. I know with the dream season with the draw stop set on 10 that is set for 31'' draw length. The dream season is 27-31''. The gx 6 is 26-30''. Even if the dream season was 31'' they should be shooting the same thru chrono now. My dreamseason gx @ 30'' 70# was 310 with 398 grain arrow. If you look on pse website on tune charts the ibo on dreamseason is 334-342 and the gx 6 is 344-352. The gx 6 is definately slower for some reason. Im guessing cams are out of time at full draw.


thanks J, is it possible for the cams to be out of alignment at full draw when the static cam alignment marks are identical to each other?



jones2899 said:


> Also do you have the same weight on string. Kisser, peep, etc


all the same weight mate.


----------



## xforcebaby (Apr 17, 2011)

ttt


----------



## hawks667 (Jul 18, 2009)

Its a mollydooker......


----------



## xforcebaby (Apr 17, 2011)

hawks667 said:


> Its a mollydooker......


ha ha, whats a mollydooker?


----------



## hawks667 (Jul 18, 2009)

Its a leftie....

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------



## hawks667 (Jul 18, 2009)

As an fellow Aussie, i thought you would have known that ;-) .......

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------



## xforcebaby (Apr 17, 2011)

hawks667 said:


> As an fellow Aussie, i thought you would have known that ;-) .......
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


mate, ive never heard that before lol


----------



## bshaver (Jan 15, 2008)

> thanks J, is it possible for the cams to be out of alignment at full draw when the static cam alignment marks are identical to each other?


Yes most definitely. I use a large mirrow so I can see the cams at full draw. If your cams are not synchronized at full draw, your bow is not tuned.


----------



## xforcebaby (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks, how do i then tune the cams at full draw? i thought this would have been an at rest thing where its tuned, ive found the alignment marks on the gx cams are very good and they are in line with each other, any clues? thanks


----------



## knightdo (Feb 5, 2012)

What mods are you using? I know that the last number on the top and bottom mod for a 30" dl should be the t/b9. When you have the T/B9 mod, the draw stop on the let off needs to be in the same hole as the last digit on the mod, yours would be in the 9 hole position counting from the left (i think it starts at 6 on the left). I had a similar problem where I had my draw stop one position off for my mod and I was actually over drawing my top cam according to PSE. I have a 60# 2008 x-force DreamSeason set to 63lbs and I am currently getting right at 300fps with a 350gr arrow. You should be getting a ton more


----------

